# Help with damage D7000!!!



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I dropped my camera not long ago and it seems to have been damaged much less than yours and it was $200. Nothing happened to the lens that was attached. I sent mine to an outside authorized repair place and was very happy with the service. I'd consider that rather than sending to Nikon as they will likely take much longer for the repair and probably cost more as well.

http://nikoncamerarepair.com/

Threads about my camera incident if you are interested in reading...

http://www.nikoncafe.com/vforums/showthread.php?t=322345

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photography/157777-photography-folks-camera-problem-need-some.html


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Hopefully Korea have a repair center there. This happened at the wrong time too, packing for Korea. If I had more time here in Japan then I can find a repair center around here. I really don't want to wait a month to get my camera back.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Nubster said:


> Threads about my camera incident if you are interested in reading...
> 
> http://www.nikoncafe.com/vforums/showthread.php?t=322345
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photography/157777-photography-folks-camera-problem-need-some.html


I read your thread on this forum and it gave me hope that both lens and camera mounts can be repaired. Yours was cheaper than I thought it would be.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh heck...I didn't even notice you were in Japan...lol...certainly there is someplace over there that can repair the camera. No doubt it's repairable. I guess the question is whether warranty covers it and if not, how much it will cost. Do you have homeowners/renters insurance? Many times they will cover stuff like that but sometimes they require items to be specifically itemized. I did that with my fiance's diamond. That way it's covered if stolen, lost, or damaged. I still need to get my camera gear itemized too.

Maybe you can rent a body while you are in Korea.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Hopefully I can find a Nikon authorized service center there the first weekend I'm there. I will definitely look for one. I found out that the lens's mount can be changed because it's plastic and is known to break. When I get there i will order the new part to fix myself.


----------

